# ford 2000 hyd.filters?



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a 3cyl ford 2000 1968 model. 

Have the lift cover off.

The paper filter is easy to change pulled the line off all is good.

But I am leary of the mesh suction filter, it looks like it might be a bear to get out from under pto shaft.

It is very dirty needs cleaning lift is slow.

can I get this filter out with just the top off?

Other option would be to fill with diesel and remove pump so can blow air back through line and filter.

I don't want to get the metal pipe loose not be able to work filter out from under everything or not get it back in.

I am thinking of cleaning it in place at this point.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy ky99,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.  

You have to pull the drive shaft that runs through the section to get to the suction screen. No big deal. And then you can clean the screen and bottom with ease. Mark the shaft so you put it back together exactly as you took it out. 

Good Luck. And let us know how it went.


----------



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

I pulled pto shaft out.But filter pipe would not come out it is trapped between brake cross shaft and a collar that pto shaft goes in.

I filled with fuel to over filter and pulled lines from pump blew air into suction pipe I think I got it as clean as I could have by removing.

But lift is still slow?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Have you tried to adjust the flow control valve? See attached parts diagram. Turn restrictor spindle (item #2).

I was fooling with my flow control valve a while back, and observed that in the slow position, the lift is VERY SLOW.


----------



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

mine does not have the flow control valve.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

6 bales, KY99 is correct, 2000 did not have a flow control valve.
Only 3000, 4000, etc did.
KY, what I have done before is drain the rear end oil and pull the hudraulic pump.
Then take a blow gun and blow the filter out from the pump end of the suction pipe.
I then poured lacquer thinner down the pipe and blew that out - a couple of times.
I was satisfied that it was pretty clean afterwards.


----------

